# Share your day January 2014



## Jillaroo (Dec 31, 2013)

_A new year and a new thread, welcome to 2014_


----------



## Fern (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy 2014.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 31, 2013)

Sorry, gotta wait about 8 hours before I can report . . .


----------



## Casper (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 31, 2013)

It's an NSA trap! They want us to report on our activities before we even do them!!!


----------



## TICA (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year.   I've never been so glad to see the end of a year and the beginning of a new one.   I'm kicking 2013 in the *ss on the way out.

Haven't been on line for a while, busy, busy busy, but I'll catch up over the next few days!

I hope everyone is well and had a lovely holiday!


----------



## That Guy (Jan 1, 2014)

Enjoying the bowl games . . . especially awaiting the Rose Bowl.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 1, 2014)

Cleaning the air-conditioner filters in preparation for a bout of hot weather.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 1, 2014)

_Wonder how Ron is going in SA with the heat they are experiencing DB_


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 1, 2014)

He's still alive Jill ... had an email this morning.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 1, 2014)

_Is their retirement home finished yet DB?_


----------



## GDAD (Jan 1, 2014)

BLOODY GREAT MATE.artytime::woohoo1:


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 1, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _Is their retirement home finished yet DB?_



Getting very close .... might even be finished by this.  BTW, Adelaide isn't going to cop the real heat: 
http://www.bom.gov.au/sa/forecasts/adelaide.shtml?ref=hdr


----------



## TICA (Jan 2, 2014)

TWHRider said:


> TICA!!! I am so glad to hear from you:happy:
> 
> I was starting to worry when I didn't see you post your monthly "Share Your Day" thread, like you always do.  I hope you've been busy busy busy with stuff in general and that family, friends and critters are all ok:bananalama:



Everybody is fine including the critters!  I don't know what is happening, but it really seems like the days are gone before they start.    I've just been running here and there, spending time at the barn and trying to keep the house clean for when people do the "let's drop in without calling first" thing.   Also have had lots of Christmas lunches with friends and generally enjoying the holidays.     Before I retired I was able to work and keep up to date with housework, friends, family, barn etc.  Now....it takes me 3 days to do what I used to do in 1 day.   Is this just me or have you good people experienced this?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 2, 2014)

I think with retirement comes a loss of the schedule, whether it be real or imagined. There isn't that pressing need to have everything exactly in its place, and as we all know time expands to fill up any gaps.


----------



## TICA (Jan 6, 2014)

Waiting for the garage to call to see what is wrong with the car.  Sooooo frustrating.  This is the third time I've had it in as it seems to have the ability to only start when it feels like it.  Problem is that every time I take it in, it starts just fine for the mechanic.  Grrrrrrrrrrrr

Took the tree down last week so today I'll pack up the rest of the decorations.  I was holding off as my son was hoping to come next week, but he can't come until February now and I can't look at the Santas and other Christmas decorations any longer.  Love the holidays but in short time spans.  Time to go back to the attic Santa!


----------



## That Guy (Jan 6, 2014)

Waiting, waiting, waiting for pages to load on this damned thing.  Must be Monday...


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 7, 2014)

_Enjoying the cooler weather and the rain, housework to do as usual_


----------



## That Guy (Jan 8, 2014)

Another day workin' for da man wondering when I'll get off my ass and retire.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 8, 2014)

Just had a bunch of home-made raspberry cookies and now my red lips and tongue make me look like a hussy.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 8, 2014)

Finished up the last four chocolate covered cherries we got for Christmas while reading my book. If I'm ever taken prisoner, I hope they water board me with chocolate covered cherries. Delicious.....


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 8, 2014)

Enjoying a little rain and appreciating the cooler weather after last weekend's hot blast.  More heat on the way .... sigh.


----------



## Anne (Jan 8, 2014)

Sat awhile and watched "Naked Gun" this afternoon while it rained and snowed outside - again.  No one can beat Leslie Neilson for humor; the guy has me in stitches every time.   Sure miss his movies.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 8, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Just had a bunch of home-made raspberry cookies and now my red lips and tongue make me look like a hussy.


 
As long as you don't feel like one snookums. nthego:

Big nuthin day here. Too much overcast to be sunny, not enough to rain, warm enough to move around but not enough to enjoy it... sigh.
guess I'll spend it like all the others, doing bugger-all.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 9, 2014)

Hello Kitty went outside yesterday morning and hasn't returned.  Whistled for her and wandered around the field where she likes to hang out but no luck.  This is why I always say, "NO MORE PETS!"  Got to just let go and hope she comes home . . . or not...


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh, I sure hope Hello Kitty comes home soon.  Cats do that sometime though.  I am constantly taking head count of my 5 outdoor kittys and once in a while one will break routine and not show up when they are supposed to.  They eventually come back from their scouting adventure looking at me as if to say, "Why the worry?"

Let us know if she come home or not.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 9, 2014)

Hope your cat comes back ThatGuy, very upsetting when they're gone.  I've had a few wander off and never return in the past, lots of coyotes in my area, so that's likely what happened...sad thing is you never really know unless you find some remains.  My boy now goes out for limited time only, some days not at all, and generally stays in our fenced yard.  We do let him roam loose when we're out camping though, he sticks close to the truck, but you always take a chance unless they're completely an indoor cat.  I like to give them some freedom to enjoy nature though.


----------



## TICA (Jan 9, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Hello Kitty went outside yesterday morning and hasn't returned.  Whistled for her and wandered around the field where she likes to hang out but no luck.  This is why I always say, "NO MORE PETS!"  Got to just let go and hope she comes home . . . or not...



So troubling!!   We have had signs of a bobcat around in the last few weeks so the house cats go out in small time spans only.   Good thing it has been really cold so they are happy to come back in.   I hope she comes home soon.

I went to "old folks" yoga this morning for the first time.  I was the youngest there by at least 15 years but what a sweet bunch of people.  Everyone gave me a hug just to welcome me to the bunch!


----------



## That Guy (Jan 10, 2014)

Yeah, wandering off for an adventurous good time is a popular cat behavior.  Troubling, though that she wasn't even around the next morning.  BUT, thankfully, she was sitting on the roof last night when I got home.  Probably up there watching the coyotes . . .    So glad to have her back.  She's a great little friend and I often call her my puppy as she follows me around like a faithful dog.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 10, 2014)

Anne said:


> Sat awhile and watched "Naked Gun" this afternoon while it rained and snowed outside - again. No one can beat Leslie Neilson for humor; the guy has me in stitches every time. Sure miss his movies.


I love him too!  he was so damn funny in all 3 of those movies!

That Guy, I'm so glad your kitty came back.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 10, 2014)

TG:Yeeeaa...Happy Dance for Hello Kitty...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I just knew she would come home.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 10, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Yeah, wandering off for an adventurous good time is a popular cat behavior.  Troubling, though that she wasn't even around the next morning.  BUT, thankfully, she was sitting on the roof last night when I got home.  Probably up there watching the coyotes . . .    So glad to have her back.  She's a great little friend and I often call her my puppy as she follows me around like a faithful dog.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mc4y-P1Uuw0


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 10, 2014)

So pleased the cat is back...I would miss mine. I love Naked Gun!


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 10, 2014)

_Happy the cat has come home.
The best bit with Naked Gun was him with his farting thing he had in his hand, it cracks me up any time i hear that._mg::lofl:


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 10, 2014)

Glad yours turned up okay TG, not so great when you you're trying to get rid of one though.  They don't take hints well.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 11, 2014)

Just returned from #2 Son's 39th birthday party in a Tavern across the city.  The whole family, including in-laws, boyfriends, fiancees, etc attended.  Everyone in the extended families get on well together .....   Good day.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 11, 2014)

_Hi DB you must be just about worn out, as long as you had a good time _


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 11, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _Happy the cat has come home.
> The best bit with Naked Gun was him with his farting thing he had in his hand, it cracks me up any time i hear that._mg::lofl:


I saw Leslie Neilson on a talk show once and he said he would do that in elevators! just to see the looks on peoples faces and nobody knew who was farting. 

UGH we have to go buy a new clothes dryer today, ours conked out and it's about the last thing I want to do today!!! and it also involves cleaning behind the dryer.


----------



## TICA (Jan 11, 2014)

So glad Hello kitty came home.   One of my cats decided to howl at 4:30 this morning.  He finally shut up but I couldn't get back to sleep - I was fuming!!!!

It is a lot milder today and the snow is melting so he will be spending a lot of time outside.    Just made some blueberry muffins but I'm not a baker so can't figure out how the store makes the lovely big ones - big tops I think they call them.    Haven't tasted them yet but if they are any good, I'll make a bunch and freeze them.  

My courses start next week so I plan on trying to get a head start and log on the site to see what's there.  Hoping there might be some football on the tube.  Gonna have a putter day I think.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks, everyone.  She hasn't told me of her adventures but guess it's just to be a secretive cat thing for her diary...    Would have been nice if she'd brought home a gopher, though.  She came outside with me this morning and followed me around supervising my chores.  Now, she's back inside sitting near me staring out the window.


----------



## Anne (Jan 11, 2014)

So happy to hear that Hello Kitty returned!!  They love to go on their little adventures and keep us guessing when they'll be home - rather like teenagers, they are.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 20, 2014)

_Too hot to do much besides my knee is crook, lot's of tourists leaving at long last as school starts at the end of January whoo hoo_


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 21, 2014)

_Another warm day here already 28.2c at 9am and about to have breakfast and then go see the Doctor as i am having problems since the fall i had , i want ultrasounds done, then back home to housework, hopefully the fairies have done it _:hair:


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 21, 2014)

Sending the fairies in......


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 21, 2014)

Jilly, what did the doc have to say?  Not bad news I hope!


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 21, 2014)

_I am seeing him today at lunchtime OG, it is 10.45am at the moment.  you'll have to quit that smoking  bad girl_:lofl:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 21, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _I am seeing him today at lunchtime OG, it is 10.45am at the moment.  you'll have to quit that smoking  bad girl_:lofl:



That's a sick emot with a thermometer..apparently not a very good one..LOL
I am a bad girl with lots of bad habits, but smoking has never been one of them, thank Gawd!


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 21, 2014)

_*Haha i thought it was a cigarette  sorry i take that back you are a good girl OG.*_


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 21, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _*Haha i thought it was a cigarette  sorry i take that back you are a good girl OG.*_



Never really been accused of being a good girl, Jilly...now about that doctor appointment, gonna be kickin' for a while?


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 21, 2014)

So any medical news Jilly? ... and if the fairies have been let me know and I'll adjust my philosophy on the supernatural accordingly.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 21, 2014)

_I had some Xrays on my back and if it doesn't show anything he will do a ultra sound, he doesn't seem concerned about my hand, he said it is painful because of the bruising, he was very pleased with my blood pressure, so was i.
        The damn fairies didn't come while i was out, so annoyed i guess i will have to do it myself now._


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 21, 2014)

Two Korean fairies are blitzing my house as I type.
You just have to know where to find them.

I plan on calling them in several times a year from now on.
I'm not houseproud but every so often I start to notice all the surfaces, horizontal and vertical, that need a bit of elbow grease.
Most I can't easily reach and others require more elbow grease than I can muster.

Modern solution ? OUTSOURCING !!!!

:bounce:


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 21, 2014)

Goddammed city people!  Spoilt rotten! 

 I get my windows cleaned free by hailstorms or they don't get done at all.  The bottom parts can still be seen through, the eaves protect the top half... mumblegrumble'nbugger.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 21, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _I had some Xrays on my back and if it doesn't show anything he will do a ultra sound, he doesn't seem concerned about my hand, he said it is painful because of the bruising, he was very pleased with my blood pressure, so was i.
> The damn fairies didn't come while i was out, so annoyed i guess i will have to do it myself now._



Glad you got a star for the BP Jilly, fingers crossed your back's just bruised too.  Shame about the fairies.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 21, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Goddammed city people!  Spoilt rotten!
> 
> I get my windows cleaned free by hailstorms or they don't get done at all.  The bottom parts can still be seen through, the eaves protect the top half... mumblegrumble'nbugger.



Try the scouts during bob a job week.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 22, 2014)

They've been about the only ones that have doorknocking since I've been here.  Must be some about thougth I suppose.  Given me an idea though,  I might ask the JWs next time they want to waste some time on me.  They can wipe while I listen.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 22, 2014)

_My windows are impossible to clean due to the salt air, same for my car even a detailer can't get the salt marks off, try the Grey Army Di i used one for my tiling in the kitchen_


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 22, 2014)

I have survived yoga, just.This afto is family history, then relax, as I cleaned yesterday!


----------



## Katybug (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm late with this,That Guy, but I'm so happy for you that kitty is back home!


----------



## TICA (Jan 22, 2014)

Busy day yesterday running around getting supplies to keep me going during the blizzard.  Blizzard in progress now but I have enough goods in the house, I can last for days!

Hope you are feeling better Jillie


----------

